# Light Leak with 1Dx / Lee Filters



## stoneysnapper (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi, looking for any suggestions where the light leak shown here could be coming from. It is in the top right hand corner too, just not as obvious. I've seen it exhibited on more than one 1Dx I have had so not 100% certain if its the body or the filter holder, I'm thinking the latter as the issue is symmetrical. If I was taking this shot in Landscape format then the leak would be bottom left and right hand corners. I'm pretty sure I did not have the viewfinder shutter closed over. However I rarely do (I know I should) and this doesn't exhibit with every shot. As you can see here I am shooting into a setting sun. I would have been using a remote release. 

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Brian


----------



## lintoni (Sep 30, 2014)

Shot with Lee's Big Stopper? If so, are there any creases, etc. on the gasket that's on the filter?

*Edit* A long exposure shot with the lens cap on would let you know if the body was to blame, if you covered the eyepiece.


----------



## sl888 (Oct 1, 2014)

You do not have a tight seal. Make sure you can see all 4 corners of the foam sticking out from the rear of the Lee holder.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Oct 1, 2014)

One way to check this is with the lens cap on, (without the filter) take a 30 second exposure and shine a pen light at the top of the lcd and on the back lcd. Any light leaking through these panels might show on the image. :-\

The words 'light leak' are disastrous and any camera manufacturer. 

I experienced with Fuji's XT1 model and my Canon 5D3. The 5D3 was sent in for repair. I haven't tested my 1DX but I don't use it for landscape or long exposures.


----------



## scotia (Oct 1, 2014)

Have you tried rotating the filter holder through 90 degrees but keeping the camera in the same position? If it is the holder I would expect the position of the leak to shift, whereas if it is the camera the I would expect the leak to remain in the same place. This is, of course, in a simple, world. The Big Stopper is a square filter so rotating it and the holder shouldn't make a difference, as long as you are not using an ND grad on the sky.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I should have mentioned I also use a Fuji X-T1 (light leak repaired) and don't get this on those images, obviously leading me to think its not the holder or filter. I have had the exact same issue on a previous 1Dx and after getting that replaced (twice) that lead me to think it was the holder! I normally have the brass knob of the Lee holder at 3 o'clock looking from the back of the camera in either landscape or portrait format and as you can see below the leak moves with the orientation of the camera. To be fair its not always this apparent, I do think its dependent on the direction of the sunlight. In that image it was straight on. Here is another LE of 4 minutes (the one above is 7 minutes) taken with a different Big Stopper but same holder and as you can see its less intense but in the identical place in the frame, the sun in this image was setting off to my right. So different 1Dx's result in same, different Big Stoppers result in same, only common factor is the holder. The 2nd Image here was with the X-T1, again straight into the setting sun but no evidence of problem, 5 minute LE.


----------

